# Men



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

I was going to a craft workshop and there were four men there knitting and doing needlework. It was nice to see


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

I think I'd find it very strange to see, but wouldn't you like to join them? I would for sure.
Franci


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

yes I guess I would like to join them I did speak to one of them and his knitting was great, and another, who was doing cross stitch whose work was smashing :shock:


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Great! I wish I could persuade my husband and son to give it a try. x


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I would rather have a man who can cook thanks


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

hmmmmm I would like a man who can cook. But one who knits is good also. At least it would keep him quiet and calm


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

daisymay132 said:


> hmmmmm I would like a man who can cook. But one who knits is good also. At least it would keep him quiet and calm


CALM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I man!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you jest!


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

I love doing cross stitch, even if I'm not too good at it - I'm trying to learn from a book, and it's not easy. 
For TinaOR, the training has to start young. Once they're older, boys (and hubbys) usually shun what they think is a "Female hobby". My youngest son is 7 and he loves being aroung my KM's and sewing machines. I let him push the carriage when I'm doing straight knitting and he's in ecstasy every second of it. I don't let him use my sewing machines, but he stays at my side and watches everything I do. I'm trying to get a kid's sewing machine, but up to now I've been outbid at least 3 times on three different machines on ebay. Very frustrating! He's asked only one thing - it mustn't be pink! Have a good day to all of you.
Franci


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

The creating and crafting and the masterpiece is not restricted to any sex.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

no it is not, you are right


----------



## hbouchard (Mar 30, 2011)

One day when my grandmother was in assisted living we were visiting her. Another resident's sons were visiting her as well. She was a very nicely dressed woman with sons who looked like they might be bikers but were very caring men. I was very surprised when one left with his knitting. I asked what he was doing and he told me he was knitting flags for veteran's groups. You just never know.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

ha ha


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

My neighbour, a man, sits and knits on the beach


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

I think it's wonderful that men knit and crochet! Don't think anything should be thought of as 'men's work' or 'women's work', but that each person should do what he or she is capable of and enjoys doing--and there should be no stigma attached.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

that is so, but unfortunately here, cypriot men think they are sexual stallions and treat women like rubbish, and they would never be seen knitting


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

My mother's cousin, a man, used to invent patterns and knit the proptype garment for Patons (Paton and Balwin it was in those days) He was a farmer, and wool classer on other people's farms.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

wow


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

We have had two men come and hold workshops at our LYS. One did a Pi shawl. Both had exquisite knitting and fabulous pieces that they had done. So nice to see the men on here and the great knitting/crochet they are doing. There is even one who makes wooden spools to hold the yarn on. Then there is Thewren who hosts the KTP and he knits and gives us recipes and tells stories of his life with family and animals.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

My 20-year-old son has just started learning to knit. I think he will be good. Right now his stitches are a little too tight, but I told him that was normal at first and that his tension would lessen the more as he practiced. He is left handed, so I'm teaching him Continental style.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

grreat I think that is super news.


----------



## yorkshirecelt (Jun 19, 2011)

I do remember when i was in A level English class we had a lovely and very good teacher. He used to knit arran jumpers in discussion session and yes he wore them to class too. 
Mind you it was a girls school and that was 40 years ago. Dont suppose it would happen now !


----------



## tiddywee (Feb 9, 2013)

daisymay132 said:


> I was going to a craft workshop and there were four men there knitting and doing needlework. It was nice to see


 there are some men that are much better crafters than women. many navy men do some beautiful knitting.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

ha ha I guess it would not happen now, or maybe it would. I see no reason why men should not knit in public


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Remember, way way back only men were allow to knit for the kings and queens, then as wars came around men were ordered to go and fight and women started to knit. As a man at times going to certain shops owners/customers will give the " eye" , once I take my jacket off and display something I have made, the questions start, and some have even taken pictures. My thinking is that not to many men go to knitting shops, if one shows up the thought of maybe a robber must cross their mind, but as soon as the male starts to ask about stitches and yarn the everything "may" get back to normal, because there may be a nice sale. As a result I only buy in couple shops.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Neither do I. My father was very mid-victorian and thought my mother and we girls should never wear shorts down the street when we went to get him HIS Sporting Globe paper. Mind you this also applied when we went camping at the beach....it was a blessing when he wasn't there as we all wore shorts then - even Mum. He was of the very set opinion that men were Men and women were second-class. He would have fainted at the sight of men knitting. Thank Heaven that era is over.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I love this concept...i taught my sons to knit when they were young...they do not use it these days, but it kept them busy on dreary days.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

daisymay132 said:


> I was going to a craft workshop and there were four men there knitting and doing needlework. It was nice to see


My hubby does cross-stitch,and he does it very well,best thing is he understands my need to buy "stuff",and never questions why!,he willingly takes me to craft shops and tells me when the big shows are on,and doesn't bat an eye at what i spend.....he's lovely. Glad xx


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

We have a man in our Craft Group. He loves to knit and is a worse yarn hoarder than I am! I asked him when he started knitting. He said when he was about 10 he wanted to be a surgeon so he asked one what he should do to prepare. The surgeon told him to learn to knit!! Developes dexterity needed to be a good surgeon. My fingers are getting knarly from arthritis but I have no discomfort; I credit my knitting for that.


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

My son can cook, do counted cross stitch and simple knitting. He is a good carpenter as well. He was a good catch for my lovely daughter-in-law who had to learn to cook. I love a man who can feel confident in his own self image and do whatever he loves. Oh by the way, my son has his PHD in neuroscience and is a research scientist....gotta love him.


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

I agree, it is very stress reducing to knit.


----------



## doctorann (Nov 29, 2012)

I got one! And he cleans and irons and does laundry, too!!!!!!!!!!!! Now THAT is an ideal man, leaves me more time to knit!!!!



cakes said:


> I would rather have a man who can cook thanks


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

My son just turned 10 and I have been asking him for years to pick up the needles to knit...FINALLY this past week he came to me and asked me to teach him! It is the top priority of my week!


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

My daughter can knit, crochet and embroider. However, her happiness in life is to work with various machines etc and make items of wood. At the moment, 'moving' toys to give as gifts to her friends' children (a VERY popular gift). Her kids usually grab the first item in a 'group'. I'm greatful that she is letting her creative juices have freedom. I get very excited that these days more and more men are showing their creative talent with knitting, crochet etc. And not having to do it behind closed doors. We all have a streak of creativity, and should just go for it and share, using the medium that best suits our personalities.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

My boys were doing their own laundry by the time they were 6 & 7 because the younger had a habit of collecting grasshoppers and bringing them home in his pockets. Very yucky in the washer. I taught needlework so one chose a needle point and the other chose cross stitch they completed, blocked and framed pictures for their room. They are still hanging in our house. By 6&7th grade they wanted the then popular OP (think it stood for ocean pacific) shirts. I bought the fabric, they made the shirts - with collars - and worm them to school. Then they learned knitting, crochet, and tatting. They were both Marines; now in Navy and Army. Both are married with kids. The older one is somewhat of a picky house cleaner; the other is teaching his 9 yr old son how to cook. Great guys now in their 40s. Their wife's love me. ;-)


----------



## ritj2 (Oct 19, 2012)

I taught my son and grandson how to knit. My son loves knitting and the little fellow is trying. good for them!


----------



## PaulaP (Nov 12, 2012)

I remember my dad saying he knitted for a while overseas during WWII


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

It depends also on circumstances, I agree that many things because of the way they are bought are are labeled 'as women' and 'men hobbies' but I quiet disagree. My father came from pakistan, where sewing was a women's thing, but when he first arrived here he learnt to sew garments to work in a factory with his brother. Yes he also cooks when he wants to, cooking is something my grandfather also used to enjoy doing, and so does my dad when he wants to.


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

In the days of old, young boys were recruited for the Guilds. Women folk were considered to frail and dare I say stupid, to be of any use making the clothing, stockings, etc., that the public would wear. It was a man's world and womenfolk were resigned to doing the only thing we knew how, cleaning house and birthing babies. It is said that crochet evolved from the sailors fixing their nets,a few years back New York started having knitting cafes, a few of them were men only. Not sure they are still around but it looks like a few males out there are rediscovering their roots.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Also when I went back to pakistan in 2008 I found in the market, many stores had gents who hand embroider all the clothes! It was surprising but also they had some beautiful work on display.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Ronique, well said! To each their own. If your craft makes you happy, do it.


----------



## KERT (Dec 10, 2012)

My dad was a trucker-macho to the core-when he retire he took up cross stitch and I have some beautiful pieces that he did. Franci-I have taught sewing to little ones, I would suggest that you buy him a "real" machine not a kids toy. They are very frustrating to even experienced sewers. I always suggested to anybody buying a machine to get the best you can afford-the better the machine the easier-more friendly user it is. Feel the same about my Knitting toys-buy the best you can afford!


----------



## susan skipp (Jul 7, 2012)

there used to be a man that came to my knitting club he is a sheep farmer and spins the wool as well.mind you if hubbies took up knitting they would not moan at the wool I buy


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Check it out >> Real Men Knit

http://www.unconfinedmind.com/RMKTrailer.mov


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

My son has been knitting since he was 7 years old. Yesterday he turned 27 and is still knitting. BTW, he had a great birthday.


----------



## Fran In Lakewood (Jan 25, 2012)

Our crochet club has two male members who are both very accomplished crocheters. One has won numerous ribbons in the county fair. We meet on the first Thursday of each month at River Colors in Lakewood,OH from 6 to 8 pm. We're a friendly group and would love to have anyone join us. No dues or rules. We have very experienced crocheters (and knitters) and those who have never held a hook or needles who come to learn. All are welcome! If you would like more information, PM me and I'd be happy to answer.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

he sounds like quite a gem


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

Rdanek said:


> We have a man in our Craft Group. He loves to knit and is a worse yarn hoarder than I am! I asked him when he started knitting. He said when he was about 10 he wanted to be a surgeon so he asked one what he should do to prepare. The surgeon told him to learn to knit!! Developes dexterity needed to be a good surgeon. My fingers are getting knarly from arthritis but I have no discomfort; I credit my knitting for that.


I hope u use bamboo needles


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually, I do both. I often knit in public, such as at our library or our Starbucks. At my LYS when someone who hasn't seen me there comes in, they usually ask what I'm working on. I even had some Asian tourists take a picture of me knitting. Opportunities to cook in public are harder to come by.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

oh well done that is so cool I was very interested to read it


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Knitting at the beginning was a man's skill and valued. When it became a woman's skill it was devalued. This is true in many fields. Typing is another one that is pretty well known. Women were deemed unfit to handle a typewriter until men moved up the economic ladder in industry leaving the clerical work to woman--who were paid less!!!!!

This is my beef seeing men joining the knitting world. I am not particularly welcoming of men in my knitting arena given the history of how men usurp women's roles with greater pay and recognition just because what men do gets valued while women doing the same thing is ignored. That is why in this time period we are still pushing for equal pay legislation for women who still make only 75% of what men make, if I recall the stats correctly. And people of color make even less.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd love to see that too! Several years ago my now 16 year old son belonged to an after school knitting group and there were several boys there. Now of course he is way too cool to ever knit 
And just a tidbit of history in case you guys had never heard this. Years ago only men were allowed to knit. It was considered too mathematical and therefore too difficult for we women folk


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

not sure I understand but I think you are implying that women should do the knitting, is that so


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

my dad used to knit fishermens sweaters when he was younger and went to sea


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

also i have a male friend nurse and he knits lovely sweaters


----------



## KyKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't think my budget could afford a man that knits and there isn't a house in the world that would hold a stash of that magnitude. I will have to remain a one knitter household until a very,very rich man comes alone.


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

I have mentioned here before that my 19 year old grandson is learning how to knit, and loves it. He says it is relaxing for him, and that is important. I am not sure that his buddies know about it. I am very happy to teach him. He is starting to learn crocheting too, so far just chains and single crochet.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

well could you find a very rich man then


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

My clogging instructor a man, loved to crochet and usually done doilys that I would never attempt to do. In my knitting group there is three men that knit and there work is gorgous, I would never attempt the things that they work on, last retreat I mostly just sat and watched them knit, just so amazing to watch.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Candy said:


> My clogging instructor a man, loved to crochet and usually done doilys that I would never attempt to do. In my knitting group there is three men that knit and there work is gorgous, I would never attempt the things that they work on, last retreat I mostly just sat and watched them knit, just so amazing to watch.


Please forgive my ignorance but what is clogging?


----------



## grannyjune52 (Jan 3, 2013)

My mom used to talk about how here on the Canadian Prairies knitting was part of the curriculum in school during the 1930s and 40s. Everyone had to knit a pair of socks. She told the story about how my uncle (her brother) went and got what he throught was the most beautiful green yarn to knit his socks with. Turns out he was color blind and had a pair of pink socks. I had five uncles and they all had to learn to knit a pair of socks. (Probably was about grade 5 or 6).


----------



## tiddywee (Feb 9, 2013)

farmgirl said:


> I'd love to see that too! Several years ago my now 16 year old son belonged to an after school knitting group and there were several boys there. Now of course he is way too cool to ever knit
> And just a tidbit of history in case you guys had never heard this. Years ago only men were allowed to knit. It was considered too mathematical and therefore too difficult for we women folk


 I believe it was in the scottish isles that man did the knitting


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

yes what is clogging??


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

what is clogging


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Clogging, Wikipedia says, is a folk dance, where dancers wear clogs.


----------



## KyKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

YouTube, as usual has some great videos on clogging.It is basically the Appalachian Mountains version of Irish dancing.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

My husband knits. He likes to knit with wool most of the time but will work with acrylics. He combines colors I would never think of using together with stunning results. When someone asks him if his wife made his hat or scarf he will reply no I did. He takes his knitting to the doctor's office or the auto shop and knits while waiting. We share knitting needles and occasionally yarn. He tells me it is very relaxing. I taught him to knit several years ago.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

wow yes it is very theraputic. I am impressed


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

KyKnitter said:


> YouTube, as usual has some great videos on clogging.It is basically the Appalachian Mountains version of Irish dancing.


first time I heard of clogging


----------



## greanise (Dec 28, 2012)

Gender stereotypes abound lol...Some of the most re-knowned knitters are men (as are chefs)...Kaffe Fasset springs to mind. I agree that it does seem that when a man does something, more value is attached to it which is a shame. I taught both my sons to knit when small and my youngest, now 30, asked for a set of crochet hooks and cotton yarn for Christmas a couple of years ago so he could make his girlfriend baskets for her toiletries. (He is 6ft 5''. ex-military and works for the European Space Agency by the way and is very confident in his 'manliness'  )...he says knitting and crocheting calm him after a stressful day at work.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

DH is a woodcarver.There are lots of women in his woodcarving club.He knows how to use my embroidery machine,all I can do is just sit and look at it.I need more classes.DH is a truck driver,so he spends lots of time waiting for a load.He reads really fast,so we can't seem to buy enough books.I offered to teach him to knit and crochet,but won't repeat what he said.That is no less manly than using a sewing machine.There are plenty of women who drive 18-wheelers,too.MEN!


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

I just spend several days hoping to teach grand daughter to knit. However, her two brothers were so fascinated with it that I taught them to finger knit and they were hooked trying to see who could make the longest rope. They were very surprised at the strength of their work - tug of war could not destroy it. The boys were 11 and 7 years old.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Plenty of sailors and fishermen used to knit in days gone by. And then there's Kaffe Fassett in a class of his own...


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

I know of one guy that makes socks for himself.
Really nice socks.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Clog dancing is still popular in folk dancing groups in the midlands and north of England. It strengthens the leg bones and wards off osteoporosis. (Not that I indulge in it myself.)


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

oh yes he is in fact he recommended this forum to me. I do all his needlepoint stuff, he is brilliant, and right now Im doing something called Harvest Bowl which is so gorgeous and in good clear colors.


----------



## cormach (Feb 27, 2013)

Knitting was an option in my junior school craft class in the early 50's and whoever knit most in a lesson was rewarded with either sweets or a few pence. Needless to say we all knit like crazy! I now knit in fits and starts..sometimes nothing for a long time then suddenly it hits me again like now, I have 4 projects on the go and yarn for a further 3!! The pic the latest effort, almost complete.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mamasmurf said:


> I know of one guy that makes socks for himself.
> Really nice socks.


i wish he would make me some


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

I could never do that


----------



## realgypsygirl (Jan 5, 2013)

I remember way back in the 70's (I never thought that sentence would come out of my mouth!) a famous football player was known for doing needlepoint. This was in a time where people might consider it a "sissy" thing for a guy to do. Given his size .. bet no one gave him a hard time. He even wrote a book: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/491625/


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I showed my granddaughters how to knit and then my grandsons wanted to learn they were 6 and 10 last summer. They stuck to it longer than the teen girls who were busier texting. I bought the boys metal needles and camofloage yarn.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

My husband just learned to crochet last week and has not abandoned his work yet. His first piece is a single crochet dishcloth which is a bit triangular in shape (that last stitch on the row is so easy to miss) but he's keeping at it. As he approaches retirement age he's looking for something easy yet productive to do and we both agreed that crochet might fit the bill.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

My DH is learning to spin. He said he thought I was full of it when I said that knitting was relaxing. . . until he started spinning. Now he is spinning because it helps him to unwind in the evenings. Next to get him to knit!


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

I worked in an engineering firm and one of the drafters would knit socks on his lunch hour. Besides drafting and knitting, he refereed hockey games. No one questioned his masculinity when knitting! BTW, I still can't conquer socks.


----------



## Chickknitter9 (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm waiting for Sockit2me to jump in here. :lol:


----------



## libra (Feb 21, 2013)

Just read a book by Debbie Macomber where the knitting shop in the story "A Good Yard" had a group called "Knit to Quit" There was a man in that group whose doctor had suggested he learn how to knit to lower his blood pressure.


----------



## libra (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry the shop is called "A Good Yarn"


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

". . . the younger had a habit of collecting grasshoppers and bringing them home in his pockets. "
Hilarious!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Years ago,I lived across the road from a man who could make the most beautiful quilts.Our church quilt guild had several men who would come every week to quilt.Nothing wrong with this.After all,I asked DH to buy me a riding mower,chainsaw,leaf blower,push mower,and weed eater.Loved to do yard when I was physically able.He was told to stay away from MY things because he would break them.He also liked to mow everything down.Do you think he did this on purpose?????


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

You mean I would have to share my stash if my husband was a knitter???
Not sure I could handle that....


----------



## AliPegasus (Feb 13, 2013)

Here's a little something you might not know.....back in the day. when Irish fishermen went to sea, they did all the knitting....ALL the knitting. The women only did the spinning and sewing. Also, Viking men did a lot of knitting. It was considered manly to knit. I have always tried to encourage the male members of my family to explore their creativity and I did teach one of my grandsons to knit. My husband also tried to learn but he gave it up after only a few tries, said he was all thumbs and didn't enjoy it. Go figure!


----------



## realgypsygirl (Jan 5, 2013)

I would gladly share/shop to have hubby knit beside me in the evening while watching TV .. now that is a mellow way to spend an evening. 

Liz


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

nope he could get his own stash


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

nope you would each have your own stash


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I have been on 2 cruises where men have joined in the knitting groups. It brings a different, but good, sense to the groups. Kind of like proud mother hens.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

greanise said:


> Gender stereotypes abound lol...Some of the most re-knowned knitters are men (as are chefs)...Kaffe Fasset springs to mind. I agree that it does seem that when a man does something, more value is attached to it which is a shame. I taught both my sons to knit when small and my youngest, now 30, asked for a set of crochet hooks and cotton yarn for Christmas a couple of years ago so he could make his girlfriend baskets for her toiletries. (He is 6ft 5''. ex-military and works for the European Space Agency by the way and is very confident in his 'manliness'  )...he says knitting and crocheting calm him after a stressful day at work.


Kaffe Fasset is the best. I have watched all his You Tubes


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

While traveling to Stitches West on the train last week, I met am man wearing a beautiful gansey that he'd knitted himself. He was working on a scarf with multiple strands of yarn. The desire to make things with our hands is universal.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Voice of experience. Amen to that


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Voice of experience. Amen to that


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

It is interesting that up until the middle ages, you had to be a member of a Guild (like today's unions) to be a knitter. Like a blacksmith, etc. Women were not allowed to join the guilds. Only men!


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

yes to create


----------



## will (Sep 30, 2012)

We were stationed with the military in Germany in the early 80's.I worked for the post exchange. A gentleman, a soldier, drove about 80 miles to come and buy DMC embroidery floss. Because we had more colors in the store. He did beautiful work. I think it's great that men knit, crochet or do any other craft.Itls relaxing.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

How wonderful! I cant get my hubby to wear the nice stuff ive made. I made him a few years ago a pair of wool socks. I was even able to turn the heel perfectly, he would wear them cause they werent as comfy as the store bought
I wear them and i love them as slippers.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I believe it is in one of Stephanie Pearl McFee's (knitting guru)books where she writes that the beginning of knitting was men in the middle eastern countries.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes ive seen that!! lol and today


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

cakes said:


> I would rather have a man who can cook thanks


Too bad! I cook, bake, make candy, knit, crochet and cross stitch, when I'm not cleaning house or taking care of the yard. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fran In Lakewood (Jan 25, 2012)

I think I may be in serious "like" with you!


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

daisymay132 said:


> hmmmmm I would like a man who can cook. But one who knits is good also. At least it would keep him quiet and calm


And he wouldn't be jealous of the time you spend with yarn!


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

nope I would keep him happy too


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Knitting at the beginning was a man's skill and valued. When it became a woman's skill it was devalued. This is true in many fields. Typing is another one that is pretty well known. Women were deemed unfit to handle a typewriter until men moved up the economic ladder in industry leaving the clerical work to woman--who were paid less!!!!!
> 
> This is my beef seeing men joining the knitting world. I am not particularly welcoming of men in my knitting arena given the history of how men usurp women's roles with greater pay and recognition just because what men do gets valued while women doing the same thing is ignored. That is why in this time period we are still pushing for equal pay legislation for women who still make only 75% of what men make, if I recall the stats correctly. And people of color make even less.


Get over it lady! You're just as guilty of discrimination as you're accusing men of being. We've got just as much right to knit, cook, sew, crochet or whatever that you do. You seem to think you can go be a mechanic or carpenter or plumber or whatever so kwitcherbellyachin!


----------



## Brzshak1 (Jan 2, 2013)

My husband will do plastic canvas crafts as long as I give him the easy parts!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

cakes said:


> I would rather have a man who can cook thanks


I have a man who can cook and I am in process of teaching him how to load and run the dishwasher.. he is still old school and washes, dry's, and puts them away... 
We had such a nice time last night I was watching him cook and he was being as entertaining as he could be.. Dinner was amazing also... he also does the laundry. In my defense of not doing it all... we both work full time, and he was a bachlor for a few years before we met... it was either learn to do these things or wear dirty clothes and starve..LOL


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

I believe men can do everything


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Yippie the Tides have turned


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a wonderful husband who does most of the cooking


----------



## granny82 (Feb 15, 2013)

i had a uncle who was fireman and he croched beautiful baby shawls when i asked my aunt what he would yake to make 1 for me she said just give him a bid cigar!!!


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

cakes said:


> My mother's cousin, a man, used to invent patterns and knit the proptype garment for Patons (Paton and Balwin it was in those days) He was a farmer, and wool classer on other people's farms.


Now that is not only interesting but exciting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 12linda (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a man that cooks & cleans I knit to much to get much done :XD:


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm sorry but what is KTP? I'm drawing a blank.
Thanks


----------



## 12linda (Dec 2, 2011)

in my knitting group we had to ask the man to leave because he took over the conversation and we couldn't always say what was on our mind be careful what you ask for


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

My 5 year old grandson is knitting, and wants to learn to weave. He is persistent!


----------



## LThorn (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm a man who knits and crochets. I'm retired and my wife still works and I also cook and do all the laundry!


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

I agree no gender boundaries.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Gee, thanks! What is gender specific about knitting?
History lesson: All the knitting guilds during and after the Renaissance were male. Anyway, I hope that we are now part of a community that is all-embracing and welcoming. We have common threads!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Wonderful! My mother-in-law was a marvelous knitter, and she encouraged my husband to learn when he was a child. He did try, but it didn't really stick with him. He grew up with a yarn and pattern stash, so he isn't surprised by mine!


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

daisymay132 said:


> I was going to a craft workshop and there were four men there knitting and doing needlework. It was nice to see


I belong to a knitting & craft group here in Somerset England. Last Summer we had a man in his 30's come into our group He was on a visit from South Africa on business. He brought some crocheting he was doing and asked if we could teach him to knit. He visited us twice again before he went home and had mastered basic stocking stitch. He said he would visit us next time he is in the UK.

It seemed very strange to have a man amongst us as we are a female knitting group.


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

LThorn said:


> I'm a man who knits and crochets. I'm retired and my wife still works and I also cook and do all the laundry!


Your wife is very lucky. I'm envious. My husband was brought up by a mother who had definite ideas on 'mens' work' and 'womens' work' so I don't get any help around the home.

A bit different to my father's mother. She had 2 sons and 2 daughters and taught them all to knit, sew and cook.- in case they had to fend for themselves. I carried this on with my son & daughter - much to my husband's disgust.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

I'm as liberal as they come, back when we were "female libbers" and yet I still agree with Bob. If I don't want to be discriminated against; I should make darn sure I am not discriminating someone else.


domesticgod said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting at the beginning was a man's skill and valued. When it became a woman's skill it was devalued. This is true in many fields. Typing is another one that is pretty well known. Women were deemed unfit to handle a typewriter until men moved up the economic ladder in industry leaving the clerical work to woman--who were paid less!!!!!
> ...


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

daisymay132 said:


> I was going to a craft workshop and there were four men there knitting and doing needlework. It was nice to see


My DD learnt to count by using my knitting machine,calling me to do the sleeve increase every 6 rows,until she decided SHE could put the empty needles in position herself.Ended up with a child's sweater sleeve about 150 stitches wide and 30" long,before the cone ran out!!!But she did know to stop before the tailend reached the carriage even tho' she was only 4 years old,I never answered the phone and left her at machine again.Lindseymary


----------



## quiltress588 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have the ideal husband - he loves needlearts, cooks and is a great wheelchair pusher. He used to do beautiful cross-stitch and scandinavian stitchery. Now he does loom knitting and he does all the cooking.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

There is no way my hubby is going to knit!!! He literally does every thing much better than I do (truthfully) and I would be very sad to see his work turn out so well! <g>


----------



## will (Sep 30, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that,LThorn.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

My father taught me to x-stich the regular not counted, my grandmother taught him. He also made me a couple of dresses when I was in grade school and the looked like you bought them in a store. I thought it was so cool. When I had been married several I taught myself to crochet and some one taught me to do the pot holders where you end up with a double thick pot holder and its all in one piece. My dad wouldn't let me leave until I taught him how to do it. And we lived 4hrs away. haha But he croched an awful lot of them.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

quiltress588 said:


> I have the ideal husband - he loves needlearts, cooks and is a great wheelchair pusher. He used to do beautiful cross-stitch and scandinavian stitchery. Now he does loom knitting and he does all the cooking.


wow can I rent him


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

And, who else remembers the professional football player, Rosie Greer, that knitted on the sidelines during games? I always had a smile on my face when I saw him!


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

no I dont remember him how old are you :shock:


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Our knitting group has a man who does the most intricate, beautiful crochet work you can imagine. He is in his eighties.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm a little selfish I guess. I wouldn't want my husband "borrowing" out of my yarn stash. But on the other hand, he might be more willing to understand the "addiction" that we've talked about on this blog.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

gosh does he wear glasses i saw a woman of ninety crocheting and she did not wear glasses. I do wear glasses although I am much younger


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

Chewuch said:


> I'm a little selfish I guess. I wouldn't want my husband "borrowing" out of my yarn stash. But on the other hand, he might be more willing to understand the "addiction" that we've talked about on this blog.


yes I guess so


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think it's great. I tried to teach my sons, but probably at the wrong age...10 and 13, so it never stuck. I think it would be great to have a man that enjoyed the craft as a friend - now, that said - I'd never want to be married/co-habitate with one. It's been my experience that men "know to much". Once they learn (like an idiot, I've often taught them) a skill I've been doing most, if not all, of my life, they become an expert in an extremely short amount of time, and know so much they can point out everything I've been doing wrong all these years. Someone could get hurt - knitting needles are pointy and some crochet hooks are pointy enough someone could loose an eye.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

hahaha


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Speaking of men knitting! Check this out!

http://redtoediaries.blogspot.com/


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

cakes said:


> I would rather have a man who can cook thanks


My husband is semi-retired now and he cooks dinner almost every night. He's a great cook. Every now and then he will decide he's not cooking one night, he calls me at work and I'll pick something up on the way home. The only thing is, it's been so long since I've cooked that I'm getting rusty. But at least I get my knitting in in the evenings (as long as the dogs will leave me alone).


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

freesia792 said:


> I think it's great. I tried to teach my sons, but probably at the wrong age...10 and 13, so it never stuck. I think it would be great to have a man that enjoyed the craft as a friend - now, that said - I'd never want to be married/co-habitate with one. It's been my experience that men "know to much". Once they learn (like an idiot, I've often taught them) a skill I've been doing most, if not all, of my life, they become an expert in an extremely short amount of time, and know so much they can point out everything I've been doing wrong all these years. Someone could get hurt - knitting needles are pointy and some crochet hooks are pointy enough someone could loose an eye.


I loved this one. And I love your avatar.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

Chewuch said:


> Speaking of men knitting! Check this out!
> 
> http://redtoediaries.blogspot.com/


he is quite a catch :evil:


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

let's hear it for the boys!


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

My mom has a beautiful lap robe knitted for her by her nephew, who has also done very intricate hooked rugs. As a minister, he finds both crafts great tension-relievers. And yes, Juleen, I do remember Rosie Greer!


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you! I like your avatar too. Is that really your dog?


afoster said:


> freesia792 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's great. I tried to teach my sons, but probably at the wrong age...10 and 13, so it never stuck. I think it would be great to have a man that enjoyed the craft as a friend - now, that said - I'd never want to be married/co-habitate with one. It's been my experience that men "know to much". Once they learn (like an idiot, I've often taught them) a skill I've been doing most, if not all, of my life, they become an expert in an extremely short amount of time, and know so much they can point out everything I've been doing wrong all these years. Someone could get hurt - knitting needles are pointy and some crochet hooks are pointy enough someone could loose an eye.
> ...


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

daisymay132 said:


> hmmmmm I would like a man who can cook. But one who knits is good also. At least it would keep him quiet and calm


Both! I'd like both!


----------



## MommaHope (May 6, 2012)

Didn't knitting originate in Persia or nearby? Originally practiced by men, producing fishing nets...and repairing fishing nets. Historically, part of a manly career.


----------



## Druecilla (Jul 22, 2012)

Knitting is a wonderfully portable occupation one can take almost anywhere. Airplane flights can be very long and some knitting doesn't take up much space. It does tend to be a craft that those who can sit still for periods of time are more suited to (something some can never do).


----------



## Brzshak1 (Jan 2, 2013)

I do the laundry, Dave loads and unloads the dishwasher. Finding where he puts things is sometimes very challenging !


----------



## Brzshak1 (Jan 2, 2013)

I do the laundry, Dave loads and unloads the dishwasher. Finding where he puts things is sometimes very challenging !


----------



## NZKnitter (Oct 31, 2012)

This is a great age to learn to sew and knit. Encourage the child all you can - perhaps a friend or older person has a machine they no longer need or use. In NZ we have an online group clled "Freecycle" - advertise things to offer or things wanted. No money is to change hands - purely give and receive. Reduces waste, one man's trash is another's treasure etc Perhaps there is something like that where you live. Some of the world's best crafters are men and in other countries this is the norm - not womens work, that's where it's more highly valued as a skill. So go for it - give him a future you can be proud of.


----------



## dawn Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

MY MOTHER IS 85 AND SHE WAS TELLING ME HER UNCLE KNITTED THAT WAS WHEN SHE LIVED IN ENGLAND IN 1930 AND SAID HE DID BEAUTIFUL WORK .


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

cakes said:


> I would rather have a man who can cook thanks


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

And does wood work!


----------



## MommaHope (May 6, 2012)

My dearly departed father-in-law was a airplane navigator in WW2. He kept a number of interesting 'creations' from his down-time overseas. Included was his embroidered "pin-up girl' which he first drew onto a handkerchief. Not sophisticated embroidery...but he finished up his project(s). I guess the other men found the subject matter acceptable at the time? It was a good way for him to relax during those very stressful and lonely times so very far from family, friends, and home. He said many fellow soldiers did embroidery as well. He wrote wonderful short stories, and even poetry. I sure miss Bert...he was a mess.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

We have a few men who are part of our Spinning and Weaving Guild. Some spin, a couple knit. One of the knitters makes the most beautiful lace I have ever seen. He learned this art as a boy - fine lace was a main source of income for his village. He came to Australia many years ago but only started knitting again when he retired at the instigation of his wife. His knitting knowledge is immense, not just for lace. If I had half his skill I would be thrilled.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

fairfaxgirl said:


> I think it's wonderful that men knit and crochet! Don't think anything should be thought of as 'men's work' or 'women's work', but that each person should do what he or she is capable of and enjoys doing--and there should be no stigma attached.


well said! I totally agree.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

cormach said:


> Knitting was an option in my junior school craft class in the early 50's and whoever knit most in a lesson was rewarded with either sweets or a few pence. Needless to say we all knit like crazy! I now knit in fits and starts..sometimes nothing for a long time then suddenly it hits me again like now, I have 4 projects on the go and yarn for a further 3!! The pic the latest effort, almost complete.


Congratulations, I just finished a Lopi for a friend yesterday, I love making them but I was under severe time pressure, less than 2 weeks to make an XL jumper & keep up with work & other things!!!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

AliPegasus said:


> Here's a little something you might not know.....back in the day. when Irish fishermen went to sea, they did all the knitting....ALL the knitting. The women only did the spinning and sewing. Also, Viking men did a lot of knitting. It was considered manly to knit. I have always tried to encourage the male members of my family to explore their creativity and I did teach one of my grandsons to knit. My husband also tried to learn but he gave it up after only a few tries, said he was all thumbs and didn't enjoy it. Go figure!


Part of the Irish tradition was unique stitch arrangments on the Aran sweaters, because most of the fishermen could not swim, ( they thought if they were shipwrecked it would all be over quicker if they could not swim)!!!! when their bodies were recovered the families could identify the bodies by the stitch patterns of their sweaters.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

freesia,

YES EXACTLY! Don't they realize how close they come to getting a poke sometimes.

And I know what you mean about them becoming experts. All of the sudden you don't know squat and you've been doing it for YEARS!


----------



## Eileen E (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

daisymay132 said:


> I could never do that


Sure you could. Don't let the patterns intimidate you. They are not nearly as hard as they seem.


----------



## Archer1955 (Jan 30, 2013)

daisymay132 said:


> I was going to a craft workshop and there were four men there knitting and doing needlework. It was nice to see


I have been working Counted Cross Stitch for a little over 5 years now and Crocheting for over two and a half years and just now taught myself to knit Continental style with the help of YouTube videos. I used to be an automotive and heavy equipment mechanic and I have a little arthritis in my hands and wrists but I get much enjoyment and relaxation from my needle arts.

Richard in Charlotte, NC, USA.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Archer1955 said:


> daisymay132 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to be an automotive and heavy equipment mechanic and I have a little arthritis in my hands and wrists but I get much enjoyment and relaxation from my needle arts. Richard in Charlotte, NC, USA.
> ...


----------



## Archer1955 (Jan 30, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> Archer1955 said:
> 
> 
> > daisymay132 said:
> ...


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

As a small child in England, I used to have to travel a long way on a bus with my mother to visit my grandparents. It was in the days when buses had conductors as well as drivers and I always remember that there was one male conductor who used to knit on the longer distances between stops when the bus got out into the country. I soon learned to use those journeys to enjoy my own knitting time too.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Purling this way (scooping)does not work for everything, but it works wonderfully for straight stockinette, simple patterns, and even ribbing. Richard[/quote]

The purl method I'm talking about is...

1. Insert RH needle as if to purl, only the needle should be OVER the yarn.
2. Use the RH needle to scoop the yarn backwards out of the loop.
3. This twists the stitches, so on the RS, just knit into the knit stitches through the back loop. Voila! Very little hand movement.

Also, check out knitting backwards here: 




and here:

Instructions are adapted from:
http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/secure-html/onlineec/instructionalArticle.asp?iaid=15

This is a great technique for straps and bobbles or heavy garments. It feels like your tension is out of your control (actually, I think it is!) but just go with it and you'll be very pleased. It's also very easy. No purling.

Please keep me in mind if you have any other questions as I have a great mass of knitting hints and tips and techniques I love to share. Knitters-R-Us!!!


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

realgypsygirl said:


> I remember way back in the 70's (I never thought that sentence would come out of my mouth!) a famous football player was known for doing needlepoint. This was in a time where people might consider it a "sissy" thing for a guy to do. Given his size .. bet no one gave him a hard time. He even wrote a book: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/491625/


Go back to page 6. This is Rosie Greer.


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

I agree 100% :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

franci6810 said:


> I love doing cross stitch, even if I'm not too good at it - I'm trying to learn from a book, and it's not easy.
> For TinaOR, the training has to start young. Once they're older, boys (and hubbys) usually shun what they think is a "Female hobby". My youngest son is 7 and he loves being aroung my KM's and sewing machines. I let him push the carriage when I'm doing straight knitting and he's in ecstasy every second of it. I don't let him use my sewing machines, but he stays at my side and watches everything I do. I'm trying to get a kid's sewing machine, but up to now I've been outbid at least 3 times on three different machines on ebay. Very frustrating! He's asked only one thing - it mustn't be pink! Have a good day to all of you.
> Franci


franci6810, I taught sewing for children 8 years. I had a maximum of 4 children age 6 and up, approx 2/3 girls, 1/3 boys. Each child was set up with their own station of a sewing machine, scissors, bobbins etc. 
Each child had a program to go through but the short is I used Quick Sew because it is paper pattern and the directions are well illustrated.
They learned how to iron the fabric, lay out the pattern, pin it on, cut, prepare it for sewing, sew, iron and how to hand sttch.
It was a well received program, especially since sewing, cooking, etc. are not taught in schools any more. I always had a waiting list of children who's parents wanted them to join.


----------



## Archer1955 (Jan 30, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> Purling this way (scooping)does not work for everything, but it works wonderfully for straight stockinette, simple patterns, and even ribbing. Richard


The purl method I'm talking about is...

1. Insert RH needle as if to purl, only the needle should be OVER the yarn.
2. Use the RH needle to scoop the yarn backwards out of the loop.
3. This twists the stitches, so on the RS, just knit into the knit stitches through the back loop. Voila! Very little hand movement.

Also, check out knitting backwards here: 




and here:

Instructions are adapted from:
http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/secure-html/onlineec/instructionalArticle.asp?iaid=15

This is a great technique for straps and bobbles or heavy garments. It feels like your tension is out of your control (actually, I think it is!) but just go with it and you'll be very pleased. It's also very easy. No purling.

Please keep me in mind if you have any other questions as I have a great mass of knitting hints and tips and techniques I love to share. Knitters-R-Us!!![/quote]

Thank you again Stephhy; I will definitely keep you in mind if I have any questions with my knitting. Love your profile photo!

Richard


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

This is gorgeous!



cormach said:


> Knitting was an option in my junior school craft class in the early 50's and whoever knit most in a lesson was rewarded with either sweets or a few pence. Needless to say we all knit like crazy! I now knit in fits and starts..sometimes nothing for a long time then suddenly it hits me again like now, I have 4 projects on the go and yarn for a further 3!! The pic the latest effort, almost complete.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Rosie Greer is here?



BobnDejasMom said:


> realgypsygirl said:
> 
> 
> > I remember way back in the 70's (I never thought that sentence would come out of my mouth!) a famous football player was known for doing needlepoint. This was in a time where people might consider it a "sissy" thing for a guy to do. Given his size .. bet no one gave him a hard time. He even wrote a book: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/491625/
> ...


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

realgypsygirl said:


> I remember way back in the 70's (I never thought that sentence would come out of my mouth!) a famous football player was known for doing needlepoint. This was in a time where people might consider it a "sissy" thing for a guy to do. Given his size .. bet no one gave him a hard time. He even wrote a book: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/491625/


I remember Rosie Grier. My dad was a big fan of his. I even remember him being on a talk show talking about doing needlepoint. My dad used to say that he could get away with doing it because who would ever dare call him a sissy!


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

daisymay132 said:


> gosh does he wear glasses i saw a woman of ninety crocheting and she did not wear glasses. I do wear glasses although I am much younger


I have a slight problem with my glasses too....must wear them for driving and general seeing, but cross-stitch, knitting, computer work, or any close work, l have to take them off to see. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> realgypsygirl said:
> 
> 
> > I remember Rosie Grier. My dad was a big fan of his. I even remember him being on a talk show talking about doing needlepoint. My dad used to say that he could get away with doing it because who would ever dare call him a sissy!
> ...


----------



## Archer1955 (Jan 30, 2013)

knitnanny said:


> You mean I would have to share my stash if my husband was a knitter???
> Not sure I could handle that....


I'm sure I would have to approach that like the Police - "back away from the yarn; back away now!" LOL

Richard


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

KnitNanny,
That's what I was afraid of is that I would have to share my yarn with a husband that knitted!!!! Wouldn't that be weird?

Richard, does your wife knit?


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

I hate cooking


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

I once met this sub mariner who made the most exquisite fine lace tatted table cloths - his hands were like giant hams and his fingers like sausages but his work was so cobwebby - it was glorious!


----------



## Lrn2 loom (Dec 11, 2011)

If he knits, he may steal your stash. LOL



daisymay132 said:


> hmmmmm I would like a man who can cook. But one who knits is good also. At least it would keep him quiet and calm


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

nope I need one who knits


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

freesia792 said:


> Thank you! I like your avatar too. Is that really your dog?
> 
> 
> afoster said:
> ...


Boo was my 2nd bulldog. I still have 2. Unfortunately their lifespan is only 9-10 years. I lost my 1st to heart problems, Boo had a brain tumor and my 3rd baby died of old age at 12-1/2. My last two are brothers and they turn 7 this year. Beautiful dogs and lots of love and laughs but very time consuming and costly because of health problems. As you can tell I love talking about my dogs.


----------



## Archer1955 (Jan 30, 2013)

Chewuch said:


> KnitNanny,
> That's what I was afraid of is that I would have to share my yarn with a husband that knitted!!!! Wouldn't that be weird?
> 
> Richard, does your wife knit?


I'm single but if I were married, I would hope that my wife would be a needle-crafter also.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Dogs are people too..


afoster said:


> freesia792 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! I like your avatar too. Is that really your dog?
> ...


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

I wish you good luck to find a wife who is a needle crafter too


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

I've discovered that in mediaeval times, knitting was originlly a craft done by both men and women - but only men were allowed to join the knitting craft guilds. The purl stitch wasn't invented until the mid 16th century; previously only knit / garter stitch was used. I find that amazing!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Archer1955 said:


> Chewuch said:
> 
> 
> > KnitNanny,
> ...


If you were married, you would have to knit for your partner because otherwise nothing would EVER get done!


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Richard shouldn't have any problem finding a needle crafter wife. Look at all of us good lookin' women on this one blog alone!!!! lol



daisymay132 said:


> I wish you good luck to find a wife who is a needle crafter too


----------



## Archer1955 (Jan 30, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> Archer1955 said:
> 
> 
> > Chewuch said:
> ...


Well, that is a relief; nothing ever gets done around here as it is!

Although, my dog Radar does walk ME three times a day.

LOL

I just went to my LYS for Movie and Knit Sunday and watched The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel with Judy Dench, Maggie Smith and a few others whom I believe have been or are still with Downton Abbey on PBS. Excellent movie; you should rent it or buy it and take time to watch it un-interrupted.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It was a man who first showed me how to knit. In the past, the Guilds were men only. Having worked in a cross stitch store, I met many, many men who were excellent stitchers. One was a pilot who liked having something to work on when laying over in hotels..... I have taught the children behind me to knit and cross stitch.... The boy is just as interested as the girl and he is a football player..... When I take the spinning wheel and loom to schools for demos, it is the boys who are so interested in the mechanics that they cannot wait for their turn to try it.... I know that we think of needle crafts as mainly women, and that may be true...... but there are famous men in every venue I can thin of...... In this house...... we are equal opportunity crafters.... DH does not knit or weave but can make me just about any tool I need. He is an artist and an excellent woodworker. He also does the cooking.....One Christmas, he recieved an electric meat slicer, escargot dishes and specialty black pepper. My gift that year was my own soldering tools.... as I was wanting to do some Victorian house wall art made out of thin metal rods..... I think it is good for every soul to hae a creative outlet...... man or woman....


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Archer1955 said:


> I just went to my LYS for Movie and Knit Sunday and watched The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel with Judy Dench, Maggie Smith and a few others whom I believe have been or are still with Downton Abbey on PBS. Excellent movie; you should rent it or buy it and take time to watch it un-interrupted.


What an interesting-sounding LYS. Is it a big one? Knitting, movies, and friends! :thumbup:


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

if you watch the how to videos you will find many men teaching them. Same on TV. Those who think this is not for men should get over it. It was their occupation before woman started. And many doctors and lawyers knit or do some form of needle work. It relaxes them. A friend of mine was knitting at the doctors office and when the doctor saw what she was doing he mentioned she was doing certain stitches. To her surprise he said he learned to knit at a young age. There are some boys that knit and crochet hats to sell for money form aid to 3rd world counties. Men do it so done laugh. Support them.


----------



## Archer1955 (Jan 30, 2013)

Stephhy said:



> Archer1955 said:
> 
> 
> > I just went to my LYS for Movie and Knit Sunday and watched The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel with Judy Dench, Maggie Smith and a few others whom I believe have been or are still with Downton Abbey on PBS. Excellent movie; you should rent it or buy it and take time to watch it un-interrupted.
> ...


No, Stephhy, it is not that big at all; just a local business tucked into a small strip-mall with a grocery store as the main anchor store. We had to scrunch-up just to fit 8 to 10 small chairs in the area where we watched the movie on an older 27" CRT TV. They are a very friendly group of people and the store has some very nice lines of yarn.


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey! Chewuch! I showed your avatar to my daughter (who is also a knitter) and she immediately wanted to know how I'd gotten the photo of my standard black onto the forum. Aren't standards wonderful?! I just had mine sheared into a severely modified kennel clip and planning to card his 3 to 4" coat with a baby churro fleece and knit something special.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

I agree it is wonderful to see men join in and knit or crochet. My brother was in the Navy and had me teach him how to crochet so he would not be so bored on board the ship after he shipped out.   :lol:


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

I heard that a lot of men who are posted to places overseas knit and crochet


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I agree....the days of gender related tasks has surely well and truly ended. I know a few men who knit, sew, cross stitch and make pictures from scraps of material using the applique method of sewing. The call it artistic ability, and so do I. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

yes you are right I think some men do collage I know my son did and was very good at it


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

May we see a photo of your Victorian wall art please? It sounds amazing!


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

Ha! not according to my ex husband!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Lily Jamjar said:


> Ha! not according to my ex husband!


Not what? according to your ex-husband. You have to give us a frame of reference here.


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

My comment about my ex husband was intended to relate to the statement that the days of gender-related tasks are well and truly ended. He refused to do anything he considered "women's work" - which, on reflection, was actually most things.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Chewuch said:


> Speaking of men knitting! Check this out!
> 
> http://redtoediaries.blogspot.com/


That is amazing. I would love taking one of his classes.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

I believe we should be able to doe whatever we feel comfortable with doing.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

lizziebe said:


> Hey! Chewuch! I showed your avatar to my daughter (who is also a knitter) and she immediately wanted to know how I'd gotten the photo of my standard black onto the forum. Aren't standards wonderful?! I just had mine sheared into a severely modified kennel clip and planning to card his 3 to 4" coat with a baby churro fleece and knit something special.


Hey Lizzie! That's Roxanne. She's eight years old and just a great dog. How long do you let your dog's coat get before you shear her? She has a huge coat right now and it needs to come off. I don't think I'm interested in using it. Depending on how I clip her, I might have some that's long enough for you to add to yours if you want it.


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi, from lizziebe and Gino. Gino's coat was 3 to 4 inches long when I had him groomed. It had long since gotten to the point where we both hated brushing it out! I only waited that long because my clipper blades and grooming scissors had been sent off to be sharpened. Gave in and had it done at a grooming shop. Not terribly pleased with the result but my equipment is back and I can correct where they did a sloppy job. Thanks for the offer of Roxannes' fleece but have too much myself as it is.  
Need to spin-just been knitting. Anne B.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

You've probably seen me on here a MAN. Well yes I knit to take away the intense worry of my sweetheart wife with the return of breast cancer, stage four. She had given up on life I'm sure and lay in bed asleep fifteen to twenty hours a day. I contacted Oncology and to cut the story short (I could fill at least three of these boxes) they had me looking after a nutrient drip 11 to midnight. They moved her to re-hab and she is telling all the nurses and anyone that I knit. I've had strict orders to take a sample in, the lace scarf I designed I think, I just hope I don't blush my head off! It has kept me sane knitting and it cuts down on my tears. Have a good one everybody.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Don- I am praying for you and your wife. Being a caregiver is such a rewarding experience. You do need something to keep you sane. My DH knows how to use my embroidery machine. After lots of classes, I still don't know how to embroider with it. Since I first posted on 3-2-13, DH has had an acute stroke. We thank God he wasn't driving the 18 wheeler when it happened. He was at a truck stop. He is getting movement back in his left hand and leg. He has tried to wood carve, but it is slow going. Keep everyone here posted about how both of you are doing.


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Dear Don and lharris1952, my prayers are going to both of you. God is with you. He'll never give up, so with His help we can be strong, for ourselves, but especially for our loved ones. God bless.
XX Franci


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Dear Don, I know what you mean about knitting keeping you sane during this difficult moment. It's done the same for me in every difficulty I have had - from my divorce eight years ago to my father's death in june this year. Keep strong and keep going. And if you dare blush, I'll be over in a moment to tug your ears. You should be PROUD of your knitting! And shout it out to the whole world.
XX Franci


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

franci6810-Thank you so much for the prayers. All of us can never have enough prayer. We are very blessed. God has worked many miracles in our lives as only He can. Have a wonderful day! Love ya!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you caregivers in these difficult days.
BTW, Footballer ROSEY GRIER does needlework. sissy? I wouldn't call him one to his face, would U?
The Roman soldiers brought knitting to the British Isles long ago. sissy? I don't think so!
A widowed Mom, I taught my kiddles what I knew, including knitting an' sewing. DD doesn't knit these days, but U should see her crochet hook flying!


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Gosh! well I started something there didn't I. Thank you so very much for all your words, they mean a lot to me. I'm out for five hours each day to be with her, an hour's driving each way through heavy traffic then home again after being with her three hours. Just been snatching anything to eat but a neighbor came over when I returned yesterday with a pot roast. I divided it in half and added a medium sized baked yam to it. I'll do the same today and tomorrow I plan to go to our community restaurant. Not a great time left in a day to myself, it will feel like I am on vacation when I get her back with me.
Thanks again
Don


----------

